Is smarter-than-human AI as dangerous to humanity as climate change? - audition
======
HenryKissinger
No. Because we can always shut the smarter-than-human AI down.

~~~
streetcat1
So both you and the AI would know that.

~~~
audition
And the AI would be able to outsmart a human attempting to shut it down.

[https://intelligence.org/why-ai-safety/](https://intelligence.org/why-ai-
safety/)

